# Several of us also have...



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, Hauntforum is the best Halloween site around. You guys are my family! So, I thought I'd share that several of us Haunters have also joined ChristmasFanClub.com to keep our prop skills sharp during the jolly season. It's the only Christmas prop building forum around that has a majority of Haunters for members!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It is a very nice site...great people too
and you can talk about halloween there too not just Xmas
I am one of them
sorry I haven't been there in a while Sickie..
see ya soon


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You mean there is another holiday besides Halloween


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o yea i remember that from last year sickie--- i think i joined mmmm let me look


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds good, but I really need some down time.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info SickieI. I was just doing some searches on something related to Christmas and wasn't having much luck. I am gonna go check it out. I'll stick with my haunter name....Lagrousome....should go well with the Christmas theme hugh? Oh well, who cares......Are you SickieIckie over there too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yepper. I'm still Sickie Ickie there, we have Putrid, Pyro and a variety of others who kept their names, too. Some people like to change them slightly or entirely just to have some fun or separation at a separate place. Like Lilly is X-Mas Lilly, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> It's the only Christmas prop building forum around that has a majority of Haunters for members!


I can see it now....corpsed reindeer

Sounds like fun - we'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

No time like the present. (Pun intended)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For anyone who enjoys building props, ChristmasFanClub.com is holding their first prop making competition, and offering prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. . http://www.christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=1136


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

NO NO NO raindeer are turned into wolves


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Trolls as elves.
Tombstone instead of Christmas tree.
Hearse instead of sled.

Whoops, did I say that outloud!


----------

